# iCloud pour les film disponible en France?



## stéphane83 (8 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Lors de la keynote, il était question que les films pouvaient donc être accessible via itunes match.
Ceci dit et malgré les mises à jour de mon apple tv cela ne fonctionne pas encore.
Y a t il un délai pour que ce service soit fonctionnel en france?


----------

